# All Inclusive



## cancalanca

Can anyone translate this to Hungarian? Thanks in advance

For stays between 13 June and 05 September 2015 the price includes All Inclusive Light service (full board + unlimited drinks with meals + free use of sports terrains)


----------



## Zsanna

Hello cancalanca and welcome to our forum

I haven't done a long search but it confirmed what I expected: _all inclusive_ (service) is usually left in English in tourist information leaflets because they usually provide an explanation somewhere about what it means really. I have found even _all inclusive light_ left in English like this but still with explanation (maybe later but immediately, like in your example, it's even better). 

So I'd suggest this for the translation:
2015. június 13 és szeptember 5 közötti tartózkodásra az ár magába foglalja az all inclusive light szolgáltatást (teljes ellátás + szabad italfogyasztás étkezésekkor + a sportpályák ingyenes használata)


----------

